# Sekond Skin Jewellery



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi 

My name is Jane and I use the naturally shed skin of Lizards and Snakes to create beautiful scaly metal jewellery. The patented technique that I developed captures the shed skin of your reptile in metal. Check out my website for more pics. I have some great pieces made from Tegu skin on there and I would love to know what you all think. 

I am always on the look out for new interesting shed skins. I find that Lizard skin works really well and is really hard to get hold of as it comes off in small pieces. if anyone has any pieces of Lizard shed that they don't want it would be great if they could get in contact.

Thanks very much:notworthy:

Jane

[email protected]

New Collection -


----------



## delilah (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing! How can I get one of ur scorpion ones?


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice thats amazing hey!! you can start a shop were do you live if you live in sheffield ill go


----------

